# SoCal Folks: Great Train Expo, Sept 8-9 Costa Mesa Fairgrounds



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Train Expo, All-Scale show Sept 8-9 Costa Mesa Fairgrounds 10am-4pm

http://www.greattrainexpo.com/shows/2012CostaMesa.html

Not enough room for the massive Del Oro, but the Door Hollow Shortline and the Borracho Springs pizza layout will be holding up the large scale flag for the show, if anyone local is going, stop by and say hello.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

bump- reminder if you go, stop by say hi


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will probably be there Friday about 1pm on setting up... over at Z scale modules... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm setting up first thing Sat morning, afterall it only takes me about 30 minutes. It takes alot longer to pack and shoehorn everything into the car. See ya then.


----------

